# beech city?



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

is beech city public hunting?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Try this - yes it is public 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...feAreaMapsRepository/tabid/10579/Default.aspx


----------

